# Sky - Mediaset, storico accordo. Canali Premium su Sky



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2018)

Storico accordo siglato tra Sky e Mediaset.
Sky sbarca sul digitale terrestre su bande di frequenza di Mediaset con un nuovo pacchetto a pagamento, mentre Mediaset Premium cede a Sky i pacchetti cinema e serie TV. In questo caso senza costi aggiuntivi per gli abbonati Sky.
E' il primo passo verso la creazione di una piattaforma unica a pagamento, che probabilmente comprenderà anche i diritti del calcio, quando Mediaset dovrebbe mettere in vendita il suo ramo d'azienda basato sulla pay per view. Si parla di fine anno.

Nel dettaglio:

- 5 canali di cinema e 4 canali di serie tv, disponibili solo su Mediaset Premium, saranno visibili a tutti gli abbonati Sky via satellite *senza costi aggiuntivi*. 

- Gli abbonati Sky al pacchetto Cinema vedranno Premium Cinema e Premium Cinema +24, Premium Cinema Energy Premium Cinema Emotion , Premium Cinema Comedy.

- Gli abbonati Sky al pacchetto Sky Famiglia potranno vedere il canale Premium Action, Premium Crime, Premium Joi , Premium Stories

- Sky distribuirà sul digitale terrestre una sua offerta a pagamento creata per il digitale terrestre, una selezione dei canali Sky e Fox.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Marzo 2018)

Primo passo verso la sparizione.

Se la Lega serie A non si sveglia e trova modi diversi di fare business, saranno cavoli amari.
In Italia bisogna fare impresa, non salotto.


----------



## jacky (30 Marzo 2018)

Tanto ormai sono 2 piattaforme morte (Mediaset) o quasi morte (Sky).
So che ci sono ancora tanti pazzi da pagare Sky 80€ per 28 giorni.
In poche parole se un giorno non accendi la tv hai buttato nel cestino 3€.
Ma confido sempre più che le cose cambieranno e la gente smetterà di fare regali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai sono 2 piattaforme morte (Mediaset) o quasi morte (Sky).
> So che ci sono ancora tanti pazzi da pagare Sky 80€ per 28 giorni.
> In poche parole se un giorno non accendi la tv hai buttato nel cestino 3€.
> Ma confido sempre più che le cose cambieranno e la gente smetterà di fare regali.



Sky non mi sembra proprio una piattaforma morta visto che ha gli abbonati in crescita da vent’anni


----------



## 7vinte (30 Marzo 2018)

Il declino politico del Presidente inizia a farsi sentire anche nelle sue aziende.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky non mi sembra proprio una piattaforma morta visto che ha gli abbonati in crescita da vent’anni


Concordo, Mediaset e Sky sono proprio agli opposti da questo punto di vista e Premium è stata la più grossa cavolata che il Biscione avesse potuto fare. Se avesse puntato sempre e solo su quei pochi canali free ne avrebbe guadagnato parecchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia che smacco per Premium . Il nano perde pezzi ogni giorno


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai sono 2 piattaforme morte (Mediaset) o quasi morte (Sky).
> So che ci sono ancora tanti pazzi da pagare Sky 80€ per 28 giorni.
> In poche parole se un giorno non accendi la tv hai buttato nel cestino 3€.
> Ma confido sempre più che le cose cambieranno e la gente smetterà di fare regali.



Ma l'hai mai vista l'offerta di sky? Ogni sera, se resti sul divano, è praticamente impossibile non trovare niente da guardare. Boh. Sky quasi morto.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (31 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai sono 2 piattaforme morte (Mediaset) o quasi morte (Sky).
> So che ci sono ancora tanti pazzi da pagare Sky 80€ per 28 giorni.
> In poche parole se un giorno non accendi la tv hai buttato nel cestino 3€.
> Ma confido sempre più che le cose cambieranno e la gente smetterà di fare regali.



+Ma sei sicuro di cosa scrivi? :O


----------



## GenioSavicevic (31 Marzo 2018)

Comunque per il calcio italiano questa notizia è una sciagura ed è stata fatta apposta: adesso mediapro non recupererà mai il miliardo che ha investito per i diritti televisivi dato che non ci sarà un asta tra sky e mediaset per averli, faranno un offerta unica e senza rivali quindi al ribasso. Ora mediapro potrebbe valutare di rinunciare all'acquisto perdendo solo i 50 milioni di acconto che ha già versato. A quel punto la lega dovrà nuovamente vendere i diritti tv ma anzichè incasare 1 miliardo ne incasserà sì e no 200-300 milioni.
Poi noi tifosi pensiamo ancora di poter vincere la champions, tutta la lega seria A incassa di diritti tv quanto una sola singola squadra di premier, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Marzo 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai sono 2 piattaforme morte (Mediaset) o quasi morte (Sky).
> So che ci sono ancora tanti pazzi da pagare Sky 80€ per 28 giorni.
> In poche parole se un giorno non accendi la tv hai buttato nel cestino 3€.
> Ma confido sempre più che le cose cambieranno e la gente smetterà di fare regali.



Ma va! Spariranno le tv generaliste! La gente ha speso per anni 100 € al mese (a persona) per le sigarette, si fa problemi a spenderne 30-40 per la tv?
Tra un pó sky ha dentro premium, netflix, eurosport, si riempirá di esclusive (f1, motogp, champions, serieA, film, serietv).
Omtrovi un modo illegale per vedere le cose o ne vedi qualcuna abbonandoti a 4-5 servizi, o fai sky.

Cosa vuoi che sia o 60 (non 80) d di abbonamento full per una famiglia di 4 persone?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Marzo 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Comunque per il calcio italiano questa notizia è una sciagura ed è stata fatta apposta: adesso mediapro non recupererà mai il miliardo che ha investito per i diritti televisivi dato che non ci sarà un asta tra sky e mediaset per averli, faranno un offerta unica e senza rivali quindi al ribasso. Ora mediapro potrebbe valutare di rinunciare all'acquisto perdendo solo i 50 milioni di acconto che ha già versato. A quel punto la lega dovrà nuovamente vendere i diritti tv ma anzichè incasare 1 miliardo ne incasserà sì e no 200-300 milioni.
> Poi noi tifosi pensiamo ancora di poter vincere la champions, tutta la lega seria A incassa di diritti tv quanto una sola singola squadra di premier, dove vogliamo andare?



Nin é proprio cosí.
Una possibilitá é vendere direttamente agli spettatori con un proprio canale (ma probabilmente per essere legale servirebbe un nuovo bando). Oppure il pacchetto dee prevedere delle esclusive che puoi vendere si a caro prezzo.
Mediaset sparisce ma le distribuzioni no (Amazon, tim, Netflix....), skynla puoi ingolosire garantendogli le esclusive.
Se ad esempio posticipo e anticipo con le big li vedi solo su sky, allora sky ti sgancia tanti soldi.


----------

